# Ariodante Libretto



## ovaltrack (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello I am new to this forum and also relatively new to the genre as well. I am looking forward to seeing Ariodante at the Barbican in May but in the meantime am looking for an English translation of the libretto online. Can anyone assist please?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Best I could find is an Italian libretto and use Google language tools on the page,like so.

Not ideal, but


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry, just like rgz, I could only find the Italian libretto.
If you don't mind spending some money on this pursuit, then one solution would be to order the CD with the libretto in several languages. You can find the excellent McGegan version for $20 (used, libretto included) in the Amazon.com marketplace.


----------



## ovaltrack (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for your suggestions - I think the CD booklet libretto is the way forward. I should be able to source one from my local library - the key thing was getting it as an electronic document so that I can read it on my iPad whilst listening to the opera - portable music players of course lack supporting literature but I think I should be able to scan the booklet to a pdf file and go from there. Many thanks once again!


----------

